# Health insurance hikes



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> IRS: Cheapest Obamacare Plan Will Be $20,000 Per Family


For the full story: http://cnsnews.com/news/article/irs-che ... 000-family

Chuck, I think it's time for us to tell the liberals "I told you so" again.

Also, the top headline on the Drudge Report today:


> TOP OBAMA APPOINTEES USE SECRET GOV'T EMAIL ACCOUNTS


Again we need to tell the liberals I told you so. Remember RYAN telling us this would be the most transparent administration ever? Ya, something like that, and all the other liberals agreed. We didn't drive liberals away, they are hanging their heads and staying away. I would like to hear from just one how great this is working out. There has to be one still thinking that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

I agree. We should go back and look at all of those Health Care Debates where people were disagreeing with me and others and stating it is all just fear. Also calling me hate monger and what not. They have not said one thing on this issue now that the real data is coming out and what it will cost us. Also how our plans now will change or could change. When they said nothing will change for people who have coverage now. I could go on and on. But about everything I stated that would happen is happening.... Rise in costs, cutting of benefits, cutting or peoples hours because of the employee mandate, cutting of jobs, etc.

I would like one of them to come on these threads and either try to defend the bill they so fought for or thought was so great. We can still debate this subject. But I know they won't because our side has more ammo so to speak in this fight.

Here is another thing to keep an eye on.... I know this administration will tote that they made the housing market rebound..... Well don't believe everything you read in the papers. Right now home sales are up in certain part of the country. But many of the homes selling are foreclosed ones. Also the price of homes are increasing....but they are not near the levels they were when everything went bust. The scary thing is some places the demand is higher than what is available......could we see a repeat???? Also right now is when many 7 year ARMS are coming due.....so if these people can't refinance or get new financing....they won't be able to sell their home for what could be due on the mortgage.....so again will another cycle of foreclosures happen next year???? (it takes about 1 year for the foreclosure process).....only time will tell.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

It will be interesting how the rest of this year will play out for Mr. Obama and his presidency..... think about it he now has 4 scandal type things going on...

1. Benghazi
2. IRS targeting Tea party
3. Wire tapping Jounralists or what ever.
4. Now the secret email accounts.

Then lets not forget fast and furious...... I wasn't alive at the time....but did Nixon has this many scandals.... oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think Nixon had one scandal. If any republican had half the scandals Obama has the media would be having a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now how about the stuff saying the government is collecting phone records from Verizon and other things?

http://news.msn.com/us/is-big-data-turn ... ig-brother

Why aren't people or the media having more of an out cry???


----------

